# July Meibukan Magazine



## Brian King (Aug 9, 2008)

July Meibukan Magazine is out now (again back on line) and this issue has a lot of information from the police perspective. This on-line magazine is free to download and worth the time reading some of the back issues this site is new to you.
Included in his months issue
*Kevin Secours has a new Systema article in it*
There are a couple of articles on Tony Blauers S.P.E.A.R. system
A Krav Maga article
A article by Darren Laur
An Interview with Rob Walraven a Dutch police trainer
An interview with Henk van Wiljk
And a photo series of police bike training
An informal history of law enforcement officers in the Ryukyu kingdom

http://www.meibukanmagazine.org/No10July2008.htm


Enjoy
Regards
Brian King


----------

